# MT Encyclopedia Entry on Fillipino Martial Arts



## Bob Hubbard

http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Filipino_Martial_Arts


----------



## The Game

Nice.  Some of the entries though are rather sparse. Wish I knew more, I'd write up some stuff to add.


----------

